# Updated shot of my 40 brdr



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just thought I would share the latest round of pics of my salt tank-Let me know what ya think please-thanks...


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

looking great there AK


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

gorgeous....who the heck lives near Rutgers Univ....that can help me start one!/\?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome saltwater pic AK..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

great stuff there AK

where do you get most of your stock (corals and others included)


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone...I appreciate the kind words..

This is one tank I am truely happy I started....

Puff-I get all my stuff from my LFS-I pay through the nose but recieve discounts elsewhere....I got a fortune wrapped up into this tank so far....And got along ways to go yet....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dude that mushroom on the right of that first shot looks super extended, what kind of light are you running right now?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> dude that mushroom on the right of that first shot looks super extended, what kind of light are you running right now?


LOL-
Thats nothing either....

Had some problems with my outer orbit-So for temp wise I am just useing a 3 tube basic setup-Running only 3 bulbs at like 24 watts right now......

My setup just works great is all......


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Great looking setup AK. Keep up the great work!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> Great looking setup AK. Keep up the great work!!


Thanks CF...It's comming along but certainly has a long ways to go yet.....No time right now to due what I would like.....


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

the tank is alive hahaha nice salty tank im gonna have to do one soon for my girl she brings up a poricupine puffer every other day

beautiful


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> the tank is alive hahaha nice salty tank im gonna have to do one soon for my girl she brings up a poricupine puffer every other day
> 
> beautiful


Hardest part is takeing the plunge-Well that and cost....

But certainly will always be a salt tank around for me now-They life is unreal-And certainly can't be matched by n e freshwater setup....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pirayaman said:


> the tank is alive hahaha nice salty tank im gonna have to do one soon for my girl she brings up a poricupine puffer every other day
> 
> beautiful


better be planning a large tank porcupines bet very big eat alot and are messy


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

A whole lot better loking than my imaginary sw tank.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL-
Thanks


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

awesome pics AK!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Much appreciated Sir...


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

looks great AK. alot of nice colonies in there. I love the look of 40 breeders as reef tank, might be the perfect dimensions. keep up the good work.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jasert39 said:


> looks great AK. alot of nice colonies in there. I love the look of 40 breeders as reef tank, might be the perfect dimensions. keep up the good work.


Thanks-
Like stated perviously-Appreciate the help everyone getting me to this point-

I like the 40 brdr for sure----But I'm ready to go on a bigger level now.....Just starting to have not enough room-My tank setup is very cheap right now-But very effective when it comes to getting growth....Kinda weird....But I'm looking to get a custom built tank soon to take over this 40 gal......

N e how appreciate the kind words Jasert


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

its come a long way Ak, keep it up....and props awesome looking tank


----------

